# Chandeleur Islands DMJ Charters



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Fished the Chandeleur Islands last Thursday thru Saturday. Would love to say we smoked 'em but a passing front pretty much shut us down. Thursday was the only decent day, wind started whipping out of the south Friday morning and switching to a howling north wind Friday night. But Captain Dennis did all they could to put us on fish. All the radio's were equipped with VHF radios and he stayed in touch with everyone to see if anybody was on fish and suggesting other areas to try. He even sent his 2 crewman out on scouting trips to find fishable water for us. The 8 of us ended up with 82 trout, 5 reds (3 bulls), 1 flounder and a smack.

I want to add that Captain Dennis runs a 1st class operation. Clean, comfortable accommodations and plenty of great food. I had my 82 year old father on the trip and the crew, Julian and Larry, went out of their way to make sure Dad had a safe and comfortable trip. I highly recommend DMJ Charters and will be fishing with them again next spring.


----------



## kc5rkg (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm leaving out this coming Thursday. It looks like we'll have south winds around 15 knots, but there's a front going through right before we get there. Hopefully it doesn't mess us up too bad.

Anything special the fish were hitting?


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Was supposed to be out there the same days but Captain Troy on the Double Trouble suggested we reschedule so we didn't venture out. Sounds like it was a good call. Can't wait to get out there though.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

kc5rkg said:


> I'm leaving out this coming Thursday. It looks like we'll have south winds around 15 knots, but there's a front going through right before we get there. Hopefully it doesn't mess us up too bad.
> 
> Anything special the fish were hitting?


Caught a couple nice trout on a bone s.s. Jr wading a shell reef, but all my other fish caught on a white/chartreuse Tidal Surge split tail mullet. I think everyone else used mostly tails and lighter colors seemed to be the way to go.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Listening, leaving in a few weeks


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Quackerbox said:


> Listening, leaving in a few weeks


You ever fill your empty spots? Maybe some 2Cooler's might want to go... Sure wish I could... 
sad4sm


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> You ever fill your empty spots? Maybe some 2Cooler's might want to go... Sure wish I could...
> sad4sm


Nope, and I got a phone call about an hour ago that my pops was back in the ER with a possible TIA. Could possibly cancel him going on the trip which was one of the biggest issues of booking it.

Sell that honda UTV real fast and go with us!

June 11-14 for anyone lookinghwell:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Yea, if that Honda sold, I'd be on that trip so fast your head would be spinnin'

Also will pray for your dad. Hope he comes out of this OK.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

kc5rkg said:


> Anything special the fish were hitting?


We did really good on reds, so-so on trout. 
- Strike King Redfish Magic, white or pearl tails
- Jighead or Popping Cork, chartreuse/pink tails


----------



## kc5rkg (Mar 11, 2007)

Got back from my trip today. Fished Chandeleur on Friday and Saturday. Our group of 12 ended up with about 70 keeper trout and 12 reds. We caught a bunch of undersized trout and a few bull reds too. Water looked good and lots of bait, but fish just weren't there. Caught most our fish by making long drifts. We tried wading, but fish were so scattered out we did better by drifting. Bone topwaters and chicken on chain soft plastics worked best for us.


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

Fishing with DMJ at the end of July. Subscribed for more tips!


----------



## MareaGear (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice! Sounds like a killer day. Ever use twitch baits or topwater for them?


----------

